# Very First Photo Shoot



## Nittany (May 27, 2015)

I just got my first DSLR kit last week, and this weekend I went to a local arboretum to give it a try. Here is my favorite macro shot. There are a few more photos on the wildlife board.


----------



## Actinometro (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice composition and colors !


----------

